# Scratch building Locomotives & Coaches



## Lloyd Pierce (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello All,
My name is Lloyd Pierce from Toronto, Canada
I am a model builder, and have experience building in multiple scales on commission.
If you are looking for a specific model Locomotive or Coach to be scratch built you may contact me
My website www.lloydpierce.ca where you can take a look at some models I have built.
You can contact me via email [email protected]

Attached are images of an Indian Railways WAP4 Locomotive in 1:29 scale, built on a working 
EMD SD-40 chassis and 3 Coaches totally scratch built apart from the bogies and couplers to go with the Locomotive.

Cheers


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Those really look good. What material do you use for the bodies? Just curious at this point. Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lloyd Pierce (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Paul,
Used polycaronate/lexan 1/8" sheet, all windows laser cut.
The roofs are made from fiberglass cloth laid in a mold.


----------

